# EMILY gets the RCS treatment



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally I have had the opportunity of installing RCS battery R/C and MyLocosound in the Bachmann EMILY.
No need for high battery voltage as EMILY is just like all the other Thomas & Friends locos and is quite happy running on 9.6 volts. The lowest cost way of providing 9.6 volts here in OZ are 2 x AA packs of 4.8 volt R/C RX batteries. These are 1600 mah NiMh and when wired in series = 9.6 volts.
Seen below mounted on the floor of the tender.










I covered the battery packs with a sheet of thin styrene and mounted the MyLocosound (on the left) an RCS # ALPHA-3 RX/ESC and a small switch pcb for the lights and sound trigger.

An RCS # BIK-2b installation kit with charge jack was mounted on the rear of the tender using the standard hole spacings I chose for all of locos in the range.



















Please note the ON OFF switch hole should be 6 mm not 8 mm.

Next pic shows the rear of the tender.










As Emily does not have a front headlight I mounted a 3mm green LED on the front of the tender so that operators could see what is happening when binding & programming.










A standard 40 mm 8 ohm speaker fits neatly in the space provided under the "cab". Volume is perfectly adequate.










The two sets of cables between the loco and the tender carry the speaker wires and the output of the ESC.
The track pick ups were removed and the ESC output wires connected straight to the motor. The stock motor suppression was left in place.










EMILY was a pleasure to work on and is real high stepping lady on the track. Plenty fast enough for the three youngsters who will be taking command of her at the owners layout.
Each operator has their own TX handpiece and can call up any of the six locos the owner has, at will.
The RCS # ALPHA-3 RX/ESC can be programmed for either two knob "LOW OFF" control or, in this case "CENTRE OFF" one knob control.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

TonyWalsham said:


> Finally I have had the opportunity of installing RCS battery R/C and MyLocosound in the Bachmann EMILY.
> No need for high battery voltage as EMILY is just like all the other Toby & Friends locos and is quite happy running on 9.6 volts.


Toby and Friends? Has Toby replaced Thomas as Mr. popularity now on Sodor Island?

Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew.
Picked it up and changed it.


----------

